# My Winter Project



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

I needed my first riding mower this summer when we moved into our house and was able to pick up a used Craftsman YS4500. There was a small spot of rust under the steering wheel so I decided that since I had to take care of that anyway I may as well "spruce it up" a little at the same time. 
I'm a big fan of Formula 1 racing and the Vodafone Mclaren Mercedes team so I came up with a design to replicate their car.
I am taking pictures to document the project as I go and here is what I have so far.

In between each step I run a space heater in the basement for a little while to keep it warm until the paint smell is gone, then I bring it upstairs and put it in the closet over a heat vent for at least a week so it can cure and not be disturbed (little kids in the house).

First I stripped the hood down to bare metal, washed it, de-greased it, wiped it down with mineral spirits, primed it and taped off the areas that were to be painted red.


















This is how the red came out.


















This is the start of the Vodafone logo on top.










Here are the Vodafone logos on the sides.


















Next weekend I'll finish the Vodafone log on the top and start work on the Mobil 1 logo.
After that I should be good to add the chrome.
I have vinyls for the Vodafone, Mobil and aigo text that will go on last.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Got good feeling your project going to be one sharp ride.edro:


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, this is the inspiration.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That's going to be AWESOME!  You do realize that we now expect this mower to look as if it's going 100 mph, even when stopped!  But I bet you're up for the task, looks great so far. Keep up the great work, looking forward to more pictures. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sharp colors - I noticed at Sears they carry chrome hubcaps for tractors now - only problem is thier price - 8" ones are like nearly $40 a pair- i bot a set of golf kart hubcaps for dirt cheep at a flea market a few years back - could be another option .If traction isnt a issue ( no hills) - you could swap some 8" golf kart tires ( smoother tread)on the back and smooth ribbed front tires ( like on older riders- just like on my profile pic) on the front for more of a indy look as well .

I 'custom' painted my 80's LT craftsman- dark blue with black chassis, center of hood where its raised is also black - i put chrome paint on the rims- it needs a re spray since its basically sat for a few years - i plan on building a deck for it, also bot some blue neon lights, tailights , blue headlight bulbs and some chrome foil for looks - i was going to make it a 'go kart' but i decided to put it back to mowing duty ( when i get to it).


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

I finished the Vodafone logo on top today along with the "1" for the Mobil 1 logo (got the letters in vinyl but the number is a negative, the background color has to shine through). Everything has been done with paint so far.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking Good


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

I applied the chrome today and will have pictures as soon as I can figure out what's wrong with the uploader ("image failed to copy"......why?).


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's a really great paint job!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to end result...no doubt top notch,with such paint job I'd be little nerouves from limbs,sun and birds.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Awsome- like the finish . Ive been painting my task force using cheep spray paint and surprisingly has a better finish then expensive paint - its a pain doing the reassembly w/o scratching it tho.


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Everything I've done is out of a rattle can, Duplicolor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks good so far keep the updates coming...


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the end result, 
I would love to hear the motor climb to 15000rpm!!!


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 3 pieces of steel that I prepped they same way at the same time and applied the chrome last weekend as well. This way I can spray the clear on one of them after a week and see how it looks (heard horror stories that if the chrome isn't fully cured then the clear will make it dull), if it doesn't look right I'll wait another week and try the second piece, repeat for the third.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive found using clear is tricky- sometimes it comes out perfect, sometimes it ruins the paint- best thing is to use all the same brand of paint and try test spraying it like youre doing.


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are the vinyl decals I got online, I'll be putting them on after clear coat.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its going to be really  when you get finished.....


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Started work on the body of the mower this weekend. So far it's all sanded, taped off and primed. Ready for paint.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You might want to put the decals under the clear- that way they wont peel . Probably easiest/hardest to paint a tractor that way - easy because theres little/no disassembly , harder because of the hard to reach places the paint wont go.

Only reason i took mine apart because it had a rotten chassis - and didnt seem to make sense to slap it back together half painted.


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Started painting the body this weekend.
The area under the steering wheel is going to remain black and the rest is going to be chrome (it would be too much if it was all chrome) and I added the red "scallops" to the fenders.










Same with the grill, I'm leaving the upper part black and painting the lower part (bumper area) chrome.


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Today I added the Chinese (Japanese?) writing that will go along with the Aigo Vinyl to the sides of the hood.










Also added some red to the inside of the grill openings to add some color to the front.


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

After preparing myself for the worst I started with the clear coat this weekend. I'm dusting it on and so far so good, it hasn't turned the paint grey. 
Should be ready for some heavier coats in a few days, then I can wet sand, polish and apply the vinyls.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You're doing a great job on that tractor! Bet it'll be the fastest looking tractor on the block, almost too nice to use.  Can't wait to see it completed! Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey mattystang, great idea you got there, and doing a good job as well.
I like the shot where you've added the chinese script. It looks as though the red ensignia is floating above the paint job. I bet with a good job on the clear coat, that will look 3D!
Also like that you took the time to add a little more detail to that grill. Looks good.
Cool.
Bill


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally finished the clear coat on both the hood and the body last week.
Today I wet sanded and polished the hood, then added the vinyls.


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

It is finished. I have some pictures but I want to take better ones when the sun is out. 
I'll post them once I have good pics, should I start a new thread showing the finished project?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, Super cool job!!! Can't wait to see the whole tractor!!!


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

It is done, here is the thread.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/mclaren-formula-1-tractor-done-20459/


----------

